# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  1С Управление холдингом 8

## Ka-lina

Ищу курсы, материалы по 1С Управлению холдингом

----------


## Minoris

Подниму тему. Возможно, есть справочные материалы по работе?

----------


## абоша

Присоединяюсь, очень нужно :(

----------

